# Pick up day



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

On my way from NYC to Minneapolis to pick up my second V this afternoon.


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

So how'd it go?

Pics, or it didn't happen, of course ;D

~B


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Bit busy maybe


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, it was a long day of travel for Kobe yesterday and today I had to work a bit (from home). Here are a couple of pics. With Riley (she's 2.5 years old).


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oops, here is the pic with Riley.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Riley455 said:


> Oops, here is the pic with Riley.


Riley looks a little uncertain about it: "OK ... who is this?". <G>


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bob said:


> Riley455 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, here is the pic with Riley.
> ...


Riley kept distance on Saturday and Sunday, it's only today that she started approaching Kobe


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats!! 2 better than 1 !!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like Kobe already has the posing for pictures down pat.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

They are going to best friends!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awwwww melts my heart!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[/color]BLUE EYE's - BAYBY's GOT BLUE EYE's - need I sing more ? LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------

